# neck shot?



## tailsup3998 (Sep 22, 2015)

whats the best place to shoot a der to drop it in its tracks neck?

hi shoulder? what do yall think


----------



## nicklas1976 (Apr 23, 2013)

Doe = head shot.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Best advice is dont try or expect that with a bow. At all. Ever. You will maime more than you drop.

Aim for the boiler room so when they move on the shot (which they will) you have an opportunity for a kill shot.

Bow hunting is a different game. Learn it. This is never a shot you should try on respectable game.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

sgrem said:


> Best advice is dont try or expect that with a bow. At all. Ever. You will maime more than you drop.
> 
> Aim for the boiler room so when they move on the shot (which they will) you have an opportunity for a kill shot.
> 
> Bow hunting is a different game. Learn it. This is never a shot you should try on respectable game.


^^^THIS^^^

Broadheads and bullets kill in different ways. Bullets mostly by massive tissue destruction and broadheads mostly by massive blood loss. Heart and lungs are the ONLY shot you should try...heart is full of pumping blood and lungs are nothing but a big mass of blood vessels. 
Just be sure your broadheads are sharp enough to shave hair and they will kill quickly!!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Mr. Saltwater said:


> ^^^THIS^^^
> 
> Broadheads and bullets kill in different ways. Bullets mostly by massive tissue destruction and broadheads mostly by massive blood loss. Heart and lungs are the ONLY shot you should try...heart is full of pumping blood and lungs are nothing but a big mass of blood vessels.
> Just be sure your broadheads are sharp enough to shave hair and they will kill quickly!!


I agree completely, I have dropped them by accidentally hitting the spine, but always try for low in the chest.


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

Get caught shooting deer in the neck with a bow or even trying to will get you tossed off just about any ranch/lease there is also. At least one with respectable hunters.


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

if you want to drop deer in their tracks, get a boom stick. if you shoot deer in the head or neck, you will wound more deer than you find. a well placed shot in behind the shoulder in the lungs/heart usually results in a dead deer 50 or so yds away.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Geeze, you aim low for the heart miss a bit get the lungs or liver. 

Just to ask about a neck shot or head shot with a bow would get you kicked off of most places.

TH


----------

